# When are you off



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

for :xmastree: 

I leave Cairo on the 18th December.. I am packed hehe arrive Spain 19th... 

Who is going away who is staying?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Staying, as I've decided to leave when it's unbearably hot. 
Everyone else in the office will be gone, so I get to hold down the fort, but a few friends may be visiting me...

Enjoy the tapas, chorizo, riojas and finos!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> for :xmastree:
> 
> I leave Cairo on the 18th December.. I am packed hehe arrive Spain 19th...
> 
> Who is going away who is staying?


We are staying :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Our eldest son is coming over for the Xmas period 

Now where to have Xmas lunch???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> We are staying :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Our eldest son is coming over for the Xmas period
> 
> Now where to have Xmas lunch???




One year I had Christmas day lunch on the Christina boat.. I had ordered all the goodies for eating at the Marriott and just picked it up before we went on the boat, the staff there are very good at setting out.. a trip down the Nile eating lunch.. good fun although it was a bit chilly


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Flying out on the 20th...that's less than a month yay!

going to Spain of course


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

stayin... As every year


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> stayin... As every year


We alternate - UK one year, Cairo the next.

Same with summer hols, this year Egypt next UK. Think my wife and kids may spend most of next summer in the UK . . . . .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Flying out on the 20th...that's less than a month yay!
> 
> going to Spain of course




I kid you not the excitement is getting to me ... all packed and now thinking how long can I wait until I get a haircut lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I kid you not the excitement is getting to me ... all packed and now thinking how long can I wait until I get a haircut lol


lol I always travel light from Egypt and my daughter's suitcase is always 3/4 empty as she likes shopping there. "You know you have expat kids..." indeed

On the return flight we always worry about not having enough space for everything 

We get our haircuts there too :clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Flying out on the 20th...that's less than a month yay!
> 
> going to Spain of course[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> One year I had Christmas day lunch on the Christina boat.. I had ordered all the goodies for eating at the Marriott and just picked it up before we went on the boat, the staff there are very good at setting out.. a trip down the Nile eating lunch.. good fun although it was a bit chilly


Thanks for the tip about the boat. 
Now, if only I could find someone with a reasonable speedboat to ferry my office staff downtown and back from Maadi. <sigh>. 
:flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------

